# Leominster Home Beverage



## nym9nyj7 (Jan 15, 2013)

Bought a nice looking Leominster Home Beverage bottle while I was up in Vermont a while back.  Decided to check out the net and see if I could find a little history on the company, but thus far no luck.  Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## TJSJHART (Jan 15, 2013)

a pic. would help  quite a bit...?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 15, 2013)

I had some of those from a yard sale buy. I think they started in the late 50's. It did get $3 for a green quart but ended up recycling the other two so I broke about even.[]


----------



## nym9nyj7 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## TJSJHART (Jan 15, 2013)

WOULDN'T MIND GETTIN ONE OF THEM..


----------



## nym9nyj7 (Feb 5, 2013)

I know, right?  I love the design and was psyched when I found it.  Big antique store in Quechee Village, Vermont.  They had bunches.


----------

